# Full Face Helm für Kinder?



## Martina H. (15. November 2008)

Hallo an Alle,

unser Sohn wünscht sich zu Weihnachten einen Full Face Helm. Gibt es die auch für Kinder? Oder nimmt man einfach einen Erwachsenen Helm in entsprechender Größe?

Vom Motorradfahren weiß ich, das es Kinderhelme gibt. Die sind dann von der Schale her einfach kleiner und leichter. Die Helme, die ich bisher gesehen habe erscheinen mir einfach sehr groß. 

Ich meine jetzt nicht die "Passung" (da hat er schon welche aufgehabt, die gut sitzen), eher die Größe von aussen. Sieht dann immer etwas merkwürdig aus mit so einem Riesenhelm. 

Wer kann mir Marken/Hinweise/Tipps für Kinderhelme bzw. sehr kleine/leichte Ewachsenenhelme nennen/geben?

Danke für Antworten


----------



## black soul (16. November 2008)

hi
wäre natürlich hilfreich wenn du mal das alter deines sohnes angeben würdest und wo er den aufziehen will.
prinzipiell aber ist ein 'erwachsenen' helm in der richtigen grösse kein problem. in jedem bikepark gibts da genug beispiele.
vieleicht würde aber auch ein bmx helm 
http://www.bike-supply.de/kinder-bmxhelme-bmxhelme-c-53_153.html
erstmal ausreichen. die sind ' voll cool' schöne farben und im trend auch bei mtb-lern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timson1000 (16. November 2008)

http://www.jehlebikes.de/oneal-monster-ferry-replica-kids-helm-2007.html
ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber so das einzige was ich da gefunden habe.


----------



## Martina H. (16. November 2008)

Hallo,

@ black soul,

Danke für deine Antwort. Es sollte schon ein Full Face sein. Den BMX hat er schon, da er aber den Bikepark in Hahnenklee für sich entdeckt hat, denke ich mal der Fullx wär schon angebracht. Er ist 9 Jahre alt!

@timson1000,

ja, das ist genau der, den er sich wünscht.  

Mir aber doch ein gutes Stück zu teuer 

Ich hatte schon überlegt einen schlicht schwarzen zu kaufen und den mit Aufklebern zu verzieren  , hab nur leider noch keinen (günstigen) gefunden.

Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand noch einen rumliegen? In Kindergröße bräuchte er L.

Danke erstmal...


----------



## black soul (16. November 2008)

@Martina H.
schön das der nachwuchs kommt... also ist der kopf wohl noch so klein, dass er in einen kinderhelm passt.
schau mal hier im link. meinen ersten DH-helm hab ich auch von da, guter shop.
bei problemen umtausch oder ähnl. kein problem. kann ich nur empfehlen.
und preislich auch sehr gut. 
übrigens hat der auch sehr günstig protektoren.

http://www.protectwear.de/index.php?cPath=38


----------



## Martina H. (17. November 2008)

Hallo blacksoul,

Danke für den super Link 

Ist doch schonmal was!!


----------



## KHUJAND (18. November 2008)

meiner hat diesen hier,- u. der passt super und ist zudem auch noch sehr leicht...

klick --> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/140304/cat/13


----------



## black soul (18. November 2008)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hallo blacksoul,
> 
> Danke für den super Link
> 
> Ist doch schonmal was!!



gern gemacht.
BS


----------



## czippi (18. November 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> meiner hat diesen hier,- u. der passt super und ist zudem auch noch sehr leicht...
> 
> klick --> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/140304/cat/13



den hab ich beim "Herrn Kuhjand" auch gekauft. Sitzt super und ist sehr günstig. Die Helmschale trägt auch nicht so dick auf als wäre es ein Erwachsenenhelm mit Kinderinlay. Ich würde ihn wieder kaufen.
Innenfutter kann man zum Waschen nicht herausnehmen, ist mir bei dem Preis aber egal.

Grüße, Michael


----------



## bighitryder (19. November 2008)

hier ,al ein paar günstigere helme:

den hier fahr ich selber und hatte bis jetzt noch keine probleme bei stürzen
(trage ihn 1 jahr):

http://jehlebikes.de/axo-g-force-matte-white-retail.html

hier noch paar andere:


http://jehlebikes.de/sixsixone-full-comp-helmet-2007.html

http://jehlebikes.de/sixsixone-pro-bravo-helm.html


----------



## black soul (19. November 2008)

bighitryder schrieb:


> hier ,al ein paar günstigere helme:
> 
> den hier fahr ich selber und hatte bis jetzt noch keine probleme bei stürzen
> (trage ihn 1 jahr):
> ...



Kinderhelme ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. November 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> Kinderhelme ????



is doch nur ein biscken werbung für jehlebikes. . .


----------



## joe267 (23. November 2008)

hi,
kann dir den O'neal Backflip empfehlen,den fährt mein Sohn(8 Jahre) seit einem Jahr und der passt super.Ich habe den Helm in der Größe xxs bei Neckermann online bestellt.Der Vorteil bei Neckermann ist, das du den Helm in 2 Größen bestellen kannst eine wieder zurückschickst,ohne das es Probleme gibt.Die meisten Helme zu denen man dir geraten hat ,sind Motocrosshelme und wiegen meistens um die 1400 bis 1500 Gramm und haben keine oder nur unzureichend Belüftugsschlitze ,der Backflip hingegen wiegt nur 1100 Gramm.
Hier noch ein Bild von meinem Sohn .


----------



## Flueffel (4. Dezember 2008)

also ich hatte als ich 10 war nen uvex nightmare, ein genial leichter helm, ist eignetlich nur ein normaler mtb helm wo das fullface erweitert wurde, habe aber leider keine bilder mehr gefunden geschweige denn was bei ebay, ist aber meiner meinung nach der geheimtipp vorallem für kinder, meiner hat sogar nen sturz ausgehalten wo bei mir die lichter ausgingen


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (5. Dezember 2008)

falls du dich noch nicht entschieden hast:





meine tochter, 8 jahre, hat den blauen bell, mein sohn, 11 jahre, den schwarzen protecor.
die helme machen schon sinn, wenn die kinder auch springen. zumindest haben sie bei meinen beiden schon einiges abgehalten.

mfg
frank


----------



## Der Khaki (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 
ich suche für meinen Sohn, 3 Jahre und 100 cm groß, 
einen Fullface-Helm, da er immer mehr anfängt bei uns im Bikepark zu fahren. 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Oneal Helmen? Größe und Gewicht?
Ich möchte nicht, das er wenn er ne Gesichtsbremse auf dem Pumptrack macht, das halbe Kinn weg hat.
Zudem, weiß jemand, wo es sehr kleine Knie-Schienbein Protektoren gibt, oder sollte man erst auf Inline-Knieschoner und Schienbeinschoner vom Fußball zurück greifen?
Danke


----------



## czippi (13. Oktober 2009)

Der Khaki schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche für meinen Sohn, 3 Jahre und 100 cm groß,
> einen Fullface-Helm, da er immer mehr anfängt bei uns im Bikepark zu fahren.
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Oneal Helmen? Größe und Gewicht?
> ...



Hi,
wir haben auch Schienbeinschoner vom Fußball genommen. Von Adidas gibts welche die haben unten einen elastischen Gummi, der sich so um 1/3tel des Fußes schmiegt. Das kann dann nicht verrutschen. Kostete 17,50Euro (wenn ich richtig liege) und hab ich in einem Discountschuhgeschäft gekauft. Knieschützer + Ellbogen für Inliner für Kinder.
Eine bessere Lösung hatte ich auch nicht gefunden.
Jetz passen zum Glück endlich O'neals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (13. Oktober 2009)

Bei Bike Discount gibts auch Kiddie Knee/Shin Protektoren.. weiss nur grad nicht von welchem Hersteller..


----------



## richardlevy (15. Oktober 2009)

Meine 3-Jahrige trägt folgende:

Full-face Kinderhelm von Fly-racing (http://www.flyracing.com/products/race-wear/helmets/kinetic)

O' Neal Flac Jacket "underdog"

Knee/shin von 661 (Youth-L grosse)


----------



## Hopi (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich will euch echt nicht die Freude nehmen, aber für einen 3 jährigen einen FF! Ist zum Rad fahren die berühmte "Kanone".
Wenn ihr selbst einen FF Helm habt hängt euch mal 2- 3 Kilo dran und dann schaut mal was euer Hals dazu sagt.
Ein guter Dirt-Helm sollte in dem Alter noch voll und ganz reichen! Einen FF Helm würde ich nicht vor 5 - 6 Jahren empfehlen.


----------



## Judge (27. November 2009)

hier ein link zum O´Neal Backflip.
Größe XXS passt meinem 8 jährigen Bengel genau richtig. Wobei er einen relativ kleinen Kopf hat vom Umfang her. Helm zeigte bisher keine Schwächen auf. 3 ziemlich heftige Einschläge in WiBe hat er gut weggesteckt. Keine Dellen keine Risse gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis wie ich finde.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...al-Backflip-DH-Fullface-Helm-2009::13918.html


----------



## mick_1978! (3. Juli 2014)

Ich Totengräber.......aber bei mir steht genau das gleiche Thema an. Mein Kleiner, 3 Jahre jung, fängt jetzt mit seinem Laufrad an auf dem Pumptrack zu fahren. Er kommt nach mir und ist deshalb etwas bekloppt unterwegs. Einen Abflug mit Krankenhaus im Anschluss und tackern des Kinns hatten wir schon. Daher möchte ich ihm einen FF besorgen. Eine Nackenrolle wäre wegen der Genickgeschichte auch eine Überlegung meinerseits.

Das das nicht ganz ungefährlich ist, ist mir bewusst, daher habe ich bisher auch nach leichten Helmen wie z.B. MET Parachute, Casco Viper, etc. geschaut. Die gibt es aber leider nicht in seiner Größe. Es muss doch gerade im BMX Bereich ordentlich leichte Kinderhleme geben.....denke ich.

Leider finde ich kaum einen Helm mit unter 900g, wenn die Gewichtsangabe überhaupt vorhanden ist. Hat einer von euch einen heißen Tipp?

Was bringt z.B. der Fly Youth auf die Waage?

Wäre für jede Hilfe Dankbar.


----------



## Mrrabbit (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
unser (3 Jahre) hat diesen von 661. War der leichteste von allen probierten. Gewicht müsste ich nochmal ermitteln. Er kommt prima damit zurecht. Obwohl er Zugriff auf CC, BMX und FF Helme hat, wird dieser am meisten verwendet.





Grüße,
Marc


----------



## mick_1978! (3. Juli 2014)

Sehr geil! Gewicht wäre wirklich genial. Fährt er den ab und an mit Nackenrolle? Das mit dem Gewicht und Genick ist der einzige Punkt über den ich mir einen Kopf mache.


----------



## Mrrabbit (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Gewicht lt. Küchenwaage 910g in der kleinsten Größe . Er fährt ohne Nackenrolle. Wir hatten auch erst die Befürchtung das er den Helm nicht unter Kontrolle hat - jedoch unbegründet. Nur an das Sichtfeld musste er sich gewöhnen, er kam von selbst auf die Idee, den Helm ein paar Tage in der Wohnung zu tragen  .


Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## mick_1978! (9. Juli 2014)

Super. Danke fürs wiegen. Meine Befürchtungen sind eher bei einem Sturz. Da werden ganz schön Kräfte frei.....kenne ich von mir selber. Und da sind die ca. 700 g ggü einem normalen Kinderhelm schon ne Ansage.

Mal schaun, muss mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Stolmen83 (7. August 2014)

Unserer ( 3,5 Jahre ) hat gestern den neuen MET Parachute bekommen . 
706 Gramm laut unserer Küchenwaage . Er findet den Helm super und würde ihn am liebsten gar nicht mehr ausziehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (7. August 2014)

mal ne frage, habt ihr zu den schweren helmen dann auch ne nackenstütze zu? meine hat nur nen richtigen helm zum quadfahren, aber nachdem der auch in der gewichtsklasse spielt, nur mit nackenschutz, denn das gewicht ist für so einen zarten hals doch viel zu viel, oder?


----------



## pommes5 (29. September 2015)

Stolmen83 schrieb:


> Unserer ( 3,5 Jahre ) hat gestern den neuen MET Parachute bekommen .
> 706 Gramm laut unserer Küchenwaage . Er findet den Helm super und würde ihn am liebsten gar nicht mehr ausziehen .



Gab's den 2014 in Kindergröße oder hat der Kleine einen so großen Kopfumfang? Mein Kurzer legt sich alle Nase lang mit dem Laufrad hin und ein FF hätte seine Lippe und seine Nase schon 3x gerettet... Er wird aber erst 2 und da scheint's echt nix passendes zu geben


----------



## Brook (16. August 2017)

Moin meine Liebsten, entschuldigt bitte den Post wieder nach vorne zu holen - aber, gibt es was für "UNTER 2"???


----------



## KIV (16. August 2017)

In dem Alter gibts vllt einen Icehockey-/Rollhockey-Helm..?! Habe aber keine Ahnung, was so ein Teil wiegt, aber sieht geil aus... FF-Bikehelme sind mir nicht bekannt.

Einen Tipp möchte ich noch raushauen: Unser Junior fährt den Alpina King Carapax. Der Helm bietet mMn ausreichend Schutz am Kinn und ist super leicht. Und es sind seine Lieblings-Farben...





https://www.alpina-sports.com/de-de/radsport/radhelme/king-carapax-orange-blue/
Der Verstellbereich geht von 52cm-57cm.

Belüftung und Komfort werden hier sehr gelobt. Der Schutz reicht mE für ein Kind vollkommen aus, die Wucht eines Aufpralls ist durch das geringere Gewicht ja ebenfalls deutlich geringer. Und das Tempo vom erwachsenen DH'ler ist ja auch etwas höher... 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/bekleidu...lhelme-mit-abnehmbarem-kinnbuegel/a32645.html


----------

